# NEVER argue with a woman!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

One morning the husband returns after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out. She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book.

Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, "Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"

"Reading a book," she replies, (thinking, "Isn't that obvious?")

"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her.

"I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing. I'm reading."

"Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to take you in and write you up."

"If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman.

"But I haven't even touched you," says the game warden.

"That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment."

"Have a nice day ma'am," and he left.

MORAL: Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.

Hev x :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

u beat me to it Hev ... was sent that last night by a female friend who delights in such jokes and was going to post it this morning


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Chip_iTT said:


> u beat me to it Hev ... was sent that last night by a female friend who delights in such jokes and was going to post it this morning


 

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hev said:


> One morning the husband returns after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap. Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out. She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book.
> 
> Along comes a Game Warden in his boat. He pulls up alongside the woman and says, "Good morning, Ma'am. What are you doing?"
> 
> ...


Bet the book was by a man tho. :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Must have been a transvestite


----------

